# Can Hedgehogs get poison ivy?



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong area I didn't know where to post it.

Anyway...
I got poison ivy on both of my forearm's my left elbow, the fingers on my left hand and now on the palm of my right hand and the fingers on my right hand.

So I was wondering if my hedgehogs can get it from me handling them?
I didn't know if they could get stuff like that and I don't want them to get it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know for sure but I would assume so.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I don't know for sure but I would assume so.


Actually, the answer is a resounding "No". The blisters of poison ivy do not contain anything that can spread to humans or animals. You cannot get poison ivy by touching poison ivy on a person, you can ONLY get it from the oil from the plant. You cannot give it to your hedgehog or any other pet once you've washed the oils off your skin.

Basically the rash you see is a reaction to the oil in the plan rhus toxicondendra. Much the same way boiling water causes blisters, the toxins cause the rash with blisters. Once you've washed the site, removing the oil from the plant, you are not contagious.

Just as a burn blister fills with fluid, so does the rash blister from the poison ivy. It's your skins way of trying to protect itself. The fluid is identical in both burns and poison ivy rash.

An interesting factoid is dogs do not get poison ivy. Their skin does not react to the toxins in the plant. BUT they can carry the oil on their coat and you can get it from touching them.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you!
I'll just make sure I keep my hands washed because I don't know where I got it from. :?


----------

